# Poly patio furniture ?



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Anyone have any thoughts on poly patio furniture? Some is big $ which is fine but would like thoughts :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't own any. However, my wife's grandparents have had a poly swing out in the elements for at least a decade and looks new. Color my impressed.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Thanks much! Super easy to clean.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

My in laws have a dining table by Polywood, and I can say they are very nice. The table and chairs have a good weight to them so they don't blow around in the wind. Very easy to clean with a hose, or spray bottle and cloth. No rusting, wobbly chairs, or anything like that. They leave theirs out year round, under a tent in the summer so I haven't seen any discoloration.

I think they are worth the investment, and plan on buying a set once my current unit goes.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

I bought two poly wood Adirondack chairs and they are fantastic. About $200 a pop but they won't rot, never need to be painted, and won't splinter. I don't know how well the color will hold up, but I am very happy so far.


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

I just got the Polywood Edge dining set and am very impressed with the quality. They are experiencing big shipping delays right now though so be aware of that if you want it quick.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

@SC Grass Loon link to your set? Pics ?


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

ThomasPI said:


> @SC Grass Loon link to your set? Pics ?


https://www.polywood.com/edge-7-piece-dining-set-pws552-1.html


----------



## FrankMc (Jan 17, 2021)

Buddy said:


> My in laws have a dining table by Polywood, and I can say they are very nice. The table and chairs have a good weight to them so they don't blow around in the wind. Very easy to clean with a hose, or spray bottle and cloth. No rusting, wobbly chairs, or anything like that. They leave theirs out year round, under a tent in the summer so I haven't seen any discoloration.
> 
> I think they are worth the investment, and plan on buying a set once my current unit goes.


Thanks for the recommendation. Ordering it atm. I'd like to combine the table with my lawn chairs(model). What do you think, pals?


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

I just scored this polywood set on FB marketplace for $950 including umbrella and base. Pic is from the seller not me. Seller had it for 3 months and is moving. Overall very excited with the set, very sturdy and great material.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Buddy said:


> I just scored this polywood set on FB marketplace for $950 including umbrella and base. Pic is from the seller not me. Seller had it for 3 months and is moving. Overall very excited with the set, very sturdy and great material.


Nice find! :thumbup:


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I just ordered a set of 4 adirondack chairs, 2 side tables and a kids chair for the fire pit. Really hoping this stuff doesn't suck.

Does it get hot when sitting out in the sun all day?


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Amoo316 said:


> I just ordered a set of 4 adirondack chairs, 2 side tables and a kids chair for the fire pit. Really hoping this stuff doesn't suck.
> 
> Does it get hot when sitting out in the sun all day?


Yes it does. I've had mine for a year now. It holds up really well, but it does get hot.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

My teak chairs finally gave out so I ordered one set of these from Costco.

https://www.costco.com/portside-3-piece-shellback-adirondack-set.product.100381923.html

The S Florida weather will destroy just about everything (except spurge but that is for a different thread). The white color does not get hot. I have a friend that has Pollywood for years and they apparently hold up great. I will probably order up two more sets for my firepit.

BTW. They are also extremely comfortable


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Katodude said:


> My teak chairs finally gave out so I ordered one set of these from Costco.
> 
> https://www.costco.com/portside-3-piece-shellback-adirondack-set.product.100381923.html
> 
> ...


How long did yours last? Summers outside here are brutal as well.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

The first set of Plantation chairs we ordered from Grandin Road. They lasted less than 6 months. We then bought Teak versions of those from a local vendor and they were pricey. I am going to say around $350 or $400 each. The vendor said teak is amazing will last forever, blah, blah. Two years later and some of the slats are cracking. The hardware that holds it together is coming apart. I never oiled them, and have no interest in ever doing that. They are out in the sun all day long, and we get a lot of rain, and its Florida so crazy humid. I dont think anything other that a material like Polywood will survive.

New chairs look great.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

We bought a swing, two swivel gliders, and a 2 person glider (not sure what you call that) for our front porch a few years ago. We got them up in Ethridge, TN from some of the Amish. Pricing seemed much better than some I had found online. They're about 3 yrs old and still look brand new. Polywood with all stainless hardware - they should last forever.


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

@dpainter68 Where I'm Ethridge did you get it? Not too far from there and am in the market for something...probably either teak or polywood. What you have looks great!


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

@mrigney Are you familiar with the Amish there? We stopped at one of the welcome centers and got a map and then you just drive up to their house. There were only two places doing polywood at that time - one had a shop right on the side of the road and the other guy did it from his house which was a little ways off the road. The one who had the shop was priced a good but higher. My wife supposedly kept his contact info and pricing somewhere but we looked for it a little while back and couldn't find it. I'll look again and see if I can find it. It had his address on it and I know you can mail them a letter and they'll respond to you that way. Your best bet is to probably just drive over there and get a map and find out which ones do what and get prices, etc.

Edit: My wife just reminded me this is getting into their pumpkin season and some of them start to focus on that more than building furniture. We went exactly 3 years ago this weekend (her memory on some things is ridiculous). The guy that had the shop had a lot of stock but the guy working from his house didn't have a lot of extra stuff, but happened to have what we were looking for.


----------



## Ason (3 mo ago)

I bought Poly patio furniture from Pier 1 about 3 years ago. I think they hold up pretty well and investment is affordable on those. I can't say they are bad quality.


----------



## MailinCaser (3 mo ago)

A very good option for polymer furniture. I put together an ensemble for my terrace. A brown polycarbonate table and rattan chairs, which I ordered through https://www.gardenfurniture.co.uk. What attracted me here was the practicality, lightness, and design. The products are easy to care for, so they can be used in the garden and the house. Any furniture made of this material weighs very little, which makes it much easier to rearrange and transport. Plastic furniture can become an accent of the interior. And a polycarbonate terrace roof will save me from the heat.


----------

